# My Travels in 2015



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Matera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*January 2015 - Lecce, Italy*

*Lecce* (Italian: [ˈlettʃe], Griko: Luppìu, Latin: Lupiae, Ancient Greek: Ἀλήσιον) is a historic city of 95,200 inhabitants in southern Italy, the capital of the province of Lecce, the second province in the region by population, as well as one of the most important cities of Apulia. It is the main city of the Salentine Peninsula, a sub-peninsula at the heel of the Italian Peninsula and is over 2,000 years old.

Because of the rich Baroque architectural monuments found in the city, Lecce is commonly nicknamed "The Florence of the South". The city also has a long traditional affinity with Greek culture going back to its foundation; the Messapii who founded the city are said to have been Cretans in Greek records. To this day, in the Grecìa Salentina, a group of towns not far from Lecce, the griko language is still spoken.

In terms of industry the "Lecce stone" is the city's main export, because it is very soft and malleable, thus suitable for sculptures. Lecce stone is a kind of limestone. Lecce is also an important agricultural centre, chiefly for its olive oil and wine production, as well as an industrial centre specialising in ceramic production.

The most important is the Church of the Holy Cross (Chiesa di Santa Croce). It was begun in 1353, but work was halted until 1549, to be completed only in 1695. The church has a richly decorated façade with animals, grotesque figures and vegetables, and a large rose window. Next to the church is the Government Palace, a former convent.
Lecce Cathedral is also one of the most significant cathedrals in Italy. It was originally built in 1144, and rebuilt in 1230. It was totally restored in the years 1659–70 by Giuseppe Zimbalo, who also built the 70-metre (230 ft) high bell tower, which has five storeys and an octagonal loggia.

The Roman Amphitheatre, built in the 2nd century and situated near Sant'Oronzo Square, was able to seat more than 25,000 people. It is now half-buried because other monuments were built above it over the centuries. The theatre is currently used for different religious and arts events.








-----


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Both Matera and Lecce are on my "would like to visit" list. Thanks for the images.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^If you get to Puglia, add to your list Alberobello, Polignano and Ostuni


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice photos from "Lecce" and "Matera" :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lecce by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Bari :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:
If you like it you can also take a look on my other collections


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely Bari.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*March 2015*

*Granada* (/ɡrəˈnɑːdə/, Spanish: [ɡɾaˈnaða]) is a city and the capital of the province of Granada, in the autonomous community of Andalusia, Spain. Granada is located at the foot of the Sierra Nevada mountains, at the confluence of four rivers, the Beiro, the Darro, the Genil and the Monachil. It sits at an average elevation of 738 metres above sea level, yet is only one hour by car from the Mediterranean coast, the Costa Tropical. Nearby is the Sierra Nevada Ski Station, where the FIS Alpine World Ski Championships 1996 were held.

In the 2005 national census, the population of the city of Granada proper was 236,982, and the population of the entire urban area was estimated to be 472,638, ranking as the 13th-largest urban area of Spain. About 3.3% of the population did not hold Spanish citizenship, the largest number of these people (31%; or 1% of the total population) coming from South America.

The Alhambra, a Moorish citadel and palace, is in Granada. It is the most renowned building of the Andalusian Islamic historical legacy with its many cultural attractions that make Granada a popular destination among the touristic cities of Spain. The Almohad influence on architecture is also preserved in the Granada neighborhood called the Albaicín with its fine examples of Moorish and Morisco construction. Granada is also well-known within Spain for the University of Granada which has about 80,000 students spread over five different campuses in the city. The pomegranate (in Spanish, granada) is the heraldic device of Granada.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Not the greatest weather in our first 2 days in Andalucia...

Granada - Río Genil by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Hotel Alhambra Palace by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Granada is definitely on my list....great photos.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^It should, along with all of Andalucia!
The best vacation I ever had . A lot of pictures to come (look at my thread contents or at my Flickr if you want to see a lot more pictures).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Granada :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Alhambra* is a Nasrid "palace city". It was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1984. It is certainly Granada's most emblematic monument and one of the most visited in Spain. It consists of a defensive zone, the Alcazaba, together with others of a residential and formal state character, the Nasrid Palaces and, lastly, the palace, gardens and orchards of El Generalife.

The Alhambra occupies a small plateau on the southeastern border of the city in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada above the Assabica valley. Some of the buildings may have existed before the arrival of the Moors. The Alhambra as a whole is completely walled, bordered to the north by the valley of the Darro, to the south by the al-Sabika, and to the east of the Cuesta del Rey Chico, which in turn is separated from the Albaicín and Generalife, located in the Cerro del Sol.

In the 11th century the Castle of the Alhambra was developed as a walled town which became a military stronghold that dominated the whole city. But it was in the 13th century, with the arrival of the first monarch of the Nasrid dynasty, Mohammed I ibn Nasr (Mohammed I, 1238–1273), that the royal residence was established in the Alhambra. This marked the beginning of its heyday. The Alhambra became palace, citadel and fortress, and was the residence of the Nasrid sultans and their senior officials, including servants of the court and elite soldiers (13th-14th centuries).

In 1527 Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor demolished part of the architectural complex to build the Palace which bears his name. Although the Catholic Monarchs had already altered some rooms of the Alhambra after the conquest of the city in 1492, Charles V wanted to construct a permanent residence befitting an emperor. Around 1537 he ordered the construction of the Peinador de la Reina, or Queen's dressing room, where his wife Isabel lived, over the Tower of Abu l-Hayyay.

There was a pause in the ongoing maintenance of the Alhambra from the 18th century for almost a hundred years, and during the French domination substantial portions of the fortress were blown apart. The repair, restoration and conservation that continues to this day did not begin until the 19th century. The complex currently includes the Museum of the Alhambra, with objects mainly from the site of the monument itself and the Museum of Fine Arts.

Granada - Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Palacio de Generalife* (Spanish pronunciation: [xe.ne.ɾa.ˈli.fe]; Arabic: جَنَّة الْعَرِيف‎ Jannat al-‘Arīf, literally, "Architect's Garden") was the summer palace and country estate of the Nasrid Emirs (Kings) of the Emirate of Granada in Al-Andalus, now beside the city of Granada in the autonomous community of Andalusia, Spain.

The complex consists of the Patio de la Acequia (Court of the Water Channel or Water-Garden Courtyard), which has a long pool framed by flowerbeds, fountains, colonnades and pavilions, and the Jardín de la Sultana (Sultana's Garden or Courtyard of the Cypress). The former is thought to best preserve the style of the medieval Persian garden in Al-Andalus.

Originally the palace was linked to the Alhambra by a covered walkway across the ravine that now divides them. The Generalife is one of the oldest surviving Moorish gardens.

The present-day gardens were started in 1931 and completed by Francisco Prieto Moreno in 1951. The walkways are paved in traditional Granadian style with a mosaic of pebbles: white ones from the River Darro and black ones from the River Genil.[2]

The Generalife is a UNESCO World Heritage Site in Granada, along with the Alhambra palace and gardens, and the Albayzín district.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Generalife by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Carlos V by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Carlos V by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacio de Carlos V by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Alcazaba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Albayzín seen from Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - View from Alcazaba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Alcazaba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - View from Alhambra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Nasrid Palaces*

Complex of palaces, the residence of the kings of Granada. Its construction was started by the founder of the dynasty, Alhamar, in the thirteenth century, although the buildings that have survived to our time date mainly from the fourteenth century.
The walls of these palaces enclose the refinement and the delicateness of the last Hispano-Arab governors of Al Andalus, the Nasrids.
Three palaces form these premises:

The Mexuar
The Comares, or Yusuf I Palace
The Palace of the Lions, or of Mohammed V

The intimate concept of the royal palace, closed to curious eyes, harmonises the robustness of the outside stretches of the walls with the fragility inside, where the architectural elements become purely ornamental. The poor materials used to decorate the palaces demonstrate the temporality of the construction compared with the cosmos, the proof of man's transient nature.
The patios, continuous allusions to gardens, with elements of Persian and Muslim inspiration, are a taste of paradise, a nomad's oasis, a delight to the senses.
Water, the element that shapes the palace, combining the garden with architecture, represents purity. Crystalline water running between the fountains' marble. Life-giving water making the garden lush and fresh, providing aesthetic beauty, the sultan's generosity... a whole world of symbols and stimuli.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Granada - Alhambra - Palacios Nazaríes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Córdoba* is a city in Andalusia, southern Spain, and the capital of the province of Córdoba. It was conquered by invading Islamic armies in the eighth century. Qurṭubah (قرطبة) then became the capital of the Islamic Emirate and then Caliphate of Córdoba, including most of the Iberian Peninsula.

During the Spanish Reconquista, Córdoba was captured by King Ferdinand III of Castile on 29 June 1236, after a siege of several months. The city was divided into 14 colaciones, and numerous new church buildings were added.

The city declined, especially after Renaissance times. In the 18th century it was reduced to just 20,000 inhabitants. The population and economy started to increase only in the early 20th century. Today it is a moderately sized modern city; its population in 2011 was about 330,000. 

Córdoba has the warmest summer high temperatures in Spain and Europe with average high temperatures around 37 °C (99 °F) in July and similar heat in August.

Córdoba has the second largest Old town in Europe, the largest urban area in the world declared World Heritage by UNESCO. The most important building and symbol of the city, the Great Mosque of Córdoba and current cathedral, alongside the Roman bridge, are the best known facet of the city. Other Roman remains include the Roman Temple, the Theatre, Mausoleum, the Colonial Forum, the Forum Adiectum, an amphitheater and the remains of the Palace of the Emperor Maximian in the Archaeological site of Cercadilla, among others.

Near the cathedral is the old Jewish quarter, which consists of many irregular streets, such as Calleja de las Flores and Calleja del Pañuelo, and which is home to the Synagogue and the Sephardic House. In the extreme southwest of the Old Town is the Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, a former royal property and the seat of the Inquisition; adjacent to it are the Royal Stables, a breeding place of the Andalusian horse. Near the stables are located, along the walls, the medieval Baths of the Caliphate. In the south of the Old town and east of the great cathedral, in the Plaza del Potro, is the Posada del Potro, a row of inns mentioned in literary works such as Don Quixote and La Feria de los Discretos and which remained active until 1972. Both the plaza and the inn get their name from the fountain in the centre of the plaza, which represents a foal. Not far from this plaza is the Arco del Portillo (a 14th-century arch).

Along the banks of the Guadalquivir are the Mills of the Guadalquivir, moorish era buildings that took advantage of the water force to grind flour. They include the Albolafia, Alegría, Carbonell, Casillas, Enmedio, Lope García, Martos, Pápalo, San Antonio, San Lorenzo and San Rafael mills.[citation needed]

Surrounding the large Old town are the Roman walls: gates include the Puerta de Almodóvar, the Puerta de Sevilla and Puerta del Puente, which are the only three gates remaining from the original thirteen. Towers and fortresses include the Malmuerta Tower, the Belén Tower and the Puerta del Rincón's Tower, and the fortress of the Calahorra Tower and of the Donceles Tower.

Palace buildings in the Old Town include the Palacio de Viana (14th century) and the Palacio de la Merced among others. On the outskirts of the city lies the Archaeological site of the city of Medina Azahara, which, together with the Alhambra in Granada, is one of the main Spanish-Muslim architectures in Spain.

Other sights are the Cuesta del Bailío (a staircase connecting the upper and lower part of the city) and the Minaret of San Juan, once part of a mosque.








-----


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The place we stayed

Córdoba - Pensión El Portillo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Pensión El Portillo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Pensión El Portillo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle San Fernando by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Torre de la Calahorra and Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral and Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Calahorra Tower (Spanish: Torre de la Calahorra)* is a fortified gate in the Historic centre of Córdoba, Spain, of Islamic origin.

The tower was built during the late 12th century by the Almohads to protect the nearby Roman Bridge on the Guadalquivir. The tower, standing on the left bank of the river, originally consisted of an arched gate between two square towers.

The building was restored in 1369 by king Henry II of Castile. A third tower was added to the existing ones, in the shape of two cylinder connecting them.

The tower was declared a national historical monument in 1931.
The restoration of the tower, along with the Roman Bridge, Gate of the Bridge and surrounding area, was awarded the European Union Prize for Cultural Heritage / Europa Nostra Award in 2014.

Córdoba - Torre de la Calahorra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Mezquita–Catedral and historic center in the background seen from Torre de la Calahorra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - View from Torre de la Calahorra towards historic center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Torre de la Calahorra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Torre de la Calahorra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Torre de la Calahorra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Roman bridge of Córdoba* is a bridge in the Historic centre of Córdoba, Andalusia, southern Spain, built in the early 1st century BC across the Guadalquivir river.

It is included in the small preserved area known as Sotos de la Albolafia.

The bridge was built by the Romans in the early 1st century BC, perhaps replacing a previous one in wood. It currently, after the Islamic reconstruction, has 16 arcades, one less than original ones, and a total length of 247 meters. The width is around 9 meters.

The Via Augusta, which connected Rome to Cádiz, most likely passed through it. During the early Islamic domination the Muslim governor Al-Samh ibn Malik al-Khawlani ordered a bridge to be built on the ruins of what was left of the old Roman construction. In the Middle Ages, the Calahorra Tower and the Puerta del Puente were built at the bridge's southern and northern ends, respectively (the latter is now a 16th-century reconstruction). The bridge was reconstructed and expanded to its current size. The arches depict the famous Moorish architecture that dominates the city's scenery. In the 17th century, a sculpture depicting St. Raphael was put in the mid of the bridge, executed by Bernabé Gómez del Río.

During its history, the bridge was restored and renovated several times (in particular in the 10th century), and now only the 14th and 15th arches (counting from the Puerta del Puente) are original. It was extensively restored in 2006.

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Torre de la Calahorra in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puerta del Puente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Plaza del Triunfo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Puerta del Puente with Torre de la Calahorra in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle del Corregidor Luis de la Cerda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Plaza del Triunfo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle Torrijos by cinxxx, on Flickr

*The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba* (Spanish: Mezquita–catedral de Córdoba), also known as the Great Mosque of Córdoba (Spanish: Mezquita de Córdoba), whose ecclesiastical name is the Cathedral of Our Lady of the Assumption (Spanish: Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción), is the Catholic cathedral of the Diocese of Córdoba dedicated to the Assumption of the Virgin Mary and located in the Spanish region of Andalusia. The structure is regarded as one of the most accomplished monuments of Moorish architecture.

It originally was a Catholic church built by the Visigoths; however, this claim is disputed by some archaeologists. When Muslims conquered Spain in 711, the church was first divided into Muslim and Christian halves. This sharing arrangement of the site lasted until 784, when the Christian half was purchased by the Emir 'Abd al-Rahman I, who then proceeded to demolish the entire structure and build the grand mosque of Cordoba on its ground. After the Reconquista, it was converted to a Roman Catholic church, culminating in the insertion of a Renaissance cathedral nave in the 16th century.

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rainy narrow streets...

Córdoba - Calle Deanes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Casa de Sefarad*
n the heart of the Judería, and once connected by tunnel to the Sinagoga , the Casa de Sefarad is an interesting museum is devoted to the Sephardic (Iberian Peninsula Jewish) tradition. Different rooms cover food, domestic crafts, ritual, music, prominent Jews of Córdoba and the Inquisition. There's also a section on women intellectuals (poets, artists and thinkers) of Al-Andalus.

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/spain/a...seums-galleries/casa-de-sefarad#ixzz3ryr4EZLb

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa de Sefarad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Córdoba :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle Deanes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Mezquita–Catedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Plaza del Triunfo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Torre de la Calahorra in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Puerta del Puente and Mezquita–Catedral in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Mezquita–Catedral in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Velázquez Bosco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calleja de las Flores by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle Velázquez Bosco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Paseo de la Victoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle de Concepción by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Templo Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle San Fernando by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Monasterio de San Francisco by cinxxx, on Flickr

More daylight pictures will follow.
Cordoba is such a beauty.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Velázquez Bosco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calleja de las Flores by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calleja de las Flores by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calleja de las Flores by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle del Conde y Luque by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puerta de Almodóvar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Calle Cairuan by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Cairuan by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Cairuan by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Cairuan by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The *Alcázar de los Reyes* Cristianos (Spanish for "Alcázar of the Christian Monarchs"), also known as the Alcázar of Córdoba, is a medieval Alcázar located in the historic centre of Córdoba, Spain next to the Guadalquivir River and near the Grand Mosque. The Alcázar takes its name from the Arabic word القصر (Al-Qasr, meaning "the Palace"). The fortress served as one of the primary residences of Isabella I of Castile and Ferdinand II of Aragon.

The Alcázar centers on the Patio Morisco ("Courtyard of the Moriscos"), another popular feature. There are two towers: the Torre de los Leones ("Tower of the Lions) and the Torre de Homenaje ("Tower of Homage"). The latter has Gothic features including an ogival ceiling. A series of Roman mosaics and a Roman sarcophagus are displayed in the Inquisition Tower.

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some views...

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Granada and Cordoba are so colorful! Enjoyed your photos of Southern Italy and Southern Spain. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thank you very much. I'm very happy about it! :cheers2:
(you can see some more of my thread on the Romanian travelogue section)

Córdoba - Puerta del Puente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Torre de la Calahorra in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Molino de la Albolafia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Puente Romano with Torre de la Calahorra in the background by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Calle Cardenal Gonzalez by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Templo Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Plaza del Triunfo seen from Puerta del Puente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Pensión El Portillo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely city and nice photos kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks guys! :cheers2:

*Palacio de Viana*

The Roman tradition of the impluvium, combined with the Arab culture, gave rise to the Andalusian courtyard or patio, a protected interior area that served as the focal point of people’s social and family lives. In Cordoba you can see many stunning courtyards, but the paradigm is to be found at Viana Palace (also called Las Rejas de Don Gome). It has eleven courtyards – all unique and immensely beautiful – with evocative names like the Patio of the Gardeners, the Madame, the Well, the Iron Bars, the Orange Trees, etc. It also has a garden covering almost 1,200 m2, in the Baroque style with touches reminiscent of Arab culture.

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cordoba looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Palacio de Viana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Cordoba looks absolutely amazing.


It is. It has one of the biggest historic centers in Europe. 
I highly recommend going there in May, when the patio festival takes place. People will decorate their courtyards, looks like it's going to be from 2nd to 15th of May


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Those gardens are lovely!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa del Bailío by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa del Bailío by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Casa del Bailío by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - Plaza de las Tendillas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Plaza de las Tendillas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - Plaza de las Tendillas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## mirright (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice list!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Cordoba; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone !!! :cheers2:

The *Casa Andalusí* is a 12th-century house furnished with objects from Córdoba’s medieval Islamic culture and a Roman mosaic.

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr

Córdoba - La Casa Andalusí by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Last lunch before the next destination, Seville

Córdoba by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Seville* (/səˈvɪl/; Spanish: Sevilla [seˈβiʎa], locally: [seˈβi(ɟ)ʝa]) is the capital and largest city of the autonomous community of Andalusia and the province of Seville, Spain. It is situated on the plain of the River Guadalquivir. The inhabitants of the city are known as sevillanos (feminine form: sevillanas) or hispalenses, after the Roman name of the city, Hispalis. Seville has a municipal population of about 703,000 as of 2011, and a metropolitan population of about 1.5 million, making it the fourth-largest city in Spain and the 30th most populous municipality in the European Union. Its Old Town, the third largest in Europe with an area of 4 square kilometres (2 sq mi), contains three UNESCO World Heritage Sites: the Alcázar palace complex, the Cathedral and the General Archive of the Indies. The Seville harbour, located about 80 kilometres (50 miles) from the Atlantic Ocean, is the only river port in Spain. Seville is also the hottest major metropolitan area in Europe, with summer average high temperatures of above 35 °C.

Seville was founded as the Roman city of Hispalis, and was known as Ishbiliya[2] (Arabic: إشبيلية‎‎) after the Muslim conquest in 712. During the Muslim rule in Spain, Seville came under the jurisdiction of the Caliphate of Córdoba before becoming the independent Taifa of Seville; later it was ruled by the Muslim Almoravids and the Almohads until finally being incorporated into the Christian Kingdom of Castile under Ferdinand III in 1248.[3] After the discovery of the Americas, Seville became one of the economic centres of the Spanish Empire as its port monopolised the trans-oceanic trade and the Casa de Contratación (House of Trade) wielded its power, opening a Golden Age of arts and literature. In 1519, Ferdinand Magellan departed from Seville for the first circumnavigation of the Earth. Coinciding with the Baroque period of European history, the 17th century in Seville represented the most brilliant flowering of the city's culture; then began a gradual economic and demographic decline as silting in the Guadalquivir forced the trade monopoly to relocate to the nearby port of Cádiz.

The 20th century in Seville saw the horrors of the Spanish Civil War, decisive cultural milestones such as the Ibero-American Exposition of 1929 and Expo '92, and the city's election as the capital of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia.

There are numerous sights and landmarks of Seville. The most important sights are the Alcázar, the Seville Cathedral, and the Archivo General de Indias (General Archive of the Indies), which are UNESCO World Heritage Sites.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The Andalusian Parliament is the legislature of the Spanish Autonomous Community of Andalusia instituted by the Andalusian Charter of Autonomy of 1981. It is elected by the residents in Andalusia every four years. The Andalusian Parliament is, with the Basque, Catalonian and the Galician parliaments, one of the four regional legislatures in Spain that can call for elections independent of the regional and municipal elections, upon decision to dissolve the house by the Regional President. After the Andalusian parliamentary election, 2015, the leader of the PSOE-A, Susana Díaz formed a minority government, after being in coalition with the United Left Party.

Sevilla - Hospital de las Cinco Llagas - Parlamento Andaluz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Hospital de las Cinco Llagas - Parlamento Andaluz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Hospital de las Cinco Llagas - Parlamento Andaluz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The Cathedral of Saint Mary of the See (Spanish: Catedral de Santa María de la Sede), better known as Seville Cathedral, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Seville (Andalusia, Spain). It is the largest Gothic cathedral and the third-largest church in the world. It is also the largest cathedral in the world, as the two larger churches, the Basilica of the National Shrine of Our Lady of Aparecida and St Peter's Basilica, are not the seats of bishops. It was registered in 1987 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site, along with the Alcázar palace complex and the General Archive of the Indies.

After its completion in the early 16th century, the Seville Cathedral supplanted Hagia Sophia as the largest cathedral in the world, a title the Byzantine church had held for nearly a thousand years. The cathedral is also the burial site of Christopher Columbus. The Archbishop's Palace is located on the northeastern side of the cathedral.

The Giralda is the bell tower of the Cathedral of Seville. Its height is 343 feet (105 m), and its square base is 23 feet (7.0 m) above sea level and 44 feet (13 m) long per side. The Giralda is the former minaret of the mosque that stood on the site under Muslim rule, and was built to resemble the minaret of the Koutoubia Mosque in Marrakech, Morocco. It was converted into a bell tower for the cathedral after the Reconquista, although the topmost section dates from the Renaissance. It was registered in 1987 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. The tower is 104.5 m in height and was one of the most important symbols in the medieval city. Construction began in 1184 under the direction of architect Ben Ahmad Baso. According to the chronicler Ibn Sahib al-Salah, the works were completed on 10 March 1198, with the placement of four gilt bronze balls in the top section of the tower. After a strong earthquake in 1365, the spheres were missing. In the 16th century the belfry was added by the architect Hernán Ruiz the Younger; the statue on its top, called "El Giraldillo", was installed in 1568 to represent the triumph of the Christian faith.

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Sevilla :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

splendid night shots....love them


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Some day shots now 
At last wonderful blue sky and warm temperatures 
From this day, Andalusia didn't disappoint anymore.

Sevilla - Puente del Alamillo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Calle Rey Juan Carlos I by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Puente de la Barqueta by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - View from Puente de la Barqueta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Calle Rey Juan Carlos I by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Pasarela de la Cartuja by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Torre Cajasol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from Puente de Isabel II towards Puente de San Telmo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Puente de Isabel II by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Triana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Triana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Triana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Triana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Torre del Oro* (English: "Tower of Gold") is a dodecagonal military watchtower in Seville, southern Spain, built by the Almohad dynasty in order to control access to Seville via the Guadalquivir river.

Constructed in the first third of the 13th century, the tower served as a prison during the Middle Ages. Its name comes from the golden shine it projected on the river, due to its building materials (a mixture of mortar, lime and pressed hay).

The tower is divided into three levels, with the third and uppermost being circular in shape and added in 1769. The Torre de la Plata, an octagonal tower, is nearby and is believed to be built in the same era.

On August 13, 1992, the Torre del Oro was made a brother to the Tower of Belem of Lisbon to celebrate the Universal Exposition in Seville. As of 2008 the museum displayed a variety of old navigational instruments and models, as well as historical documents, engravings, and nautical charts, relating Seville to the Guadalquivir River and the sea. The tower was again restored in 2005.

Sevilla - View from Puente de San Telmo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Torre del Oro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Archivo de Indias and Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Alcázar of Seville* (Spanish "Reales Alcázares de Sevilla" or "Royal Alcazars of Seville", (Spanish pronunciation: [alˈkaθar])) is a royal palace in Seville, Spain, originally developed by Moorish Muslim kings. The palace is renowned as one of the most beautiful in Spain, being regarded as one of the most outstanding examples of mudéjar architecture found on the Iberian Peninsula. The upper levels of the Alcázar are still used by the royal family as the official Seville residence and are administered by the Patrimonio Nacional. It is the oldest royal palace still in use in Europe, and was registered in 1987 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site, along with the Seville Cathedral and the General Archive of the Indies.

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice photos from Seville :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

All the palaces of Al Andalus had garden orchards with fruit trees, horticultural produce and a wide variety of fragrant flowers. The garden-orchards not only supplied food for the palace residents but had the aesthetic function of bringing pleasure. Water was ever present in the form of irrigation channels, runnels, jets, ponds and pools.

The gardens adjoining the Alcázar of Seville have undergone many changes. In the 16th century during the reign of Philip III the Italian designer Vermondo Resta introduced the Italian Mannerist style. Resta was responsible for the Galeria de Grutesco (Grotto Gallery) transforming the old Muslim wall into a loggia from which to admire the view of the palace gardens.

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful and very nice :cheers:

btw, i looking forward for your Athens photos


----------



## PaulSzu (Jan 13, 2016)

Great shots! I love travelling with my camera


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^
Thanks again guys! :cheers2:

It will be a while until I reach the photos from Athens.
But you can still watch them on Flickr 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful and very nice :cheers:
> 
> btw, i looking forward for your Athens photos


Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Real Alcázar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cinxxx said:


> It will be a while until I reach the photos from Athens.
> But you can still watch them on Flickr


I will wait, dont worry 

Wonderful, very nice updates once again


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla - Tomb of Christopher Columbus by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla - Tomb of Christopher Columbus by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla - Tomb of Christopher Columbus by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Some views from the "La Giralda" tower*

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - View from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Torre Cajasol seen from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Puente de las Delicias and Puente del V Centenario seen from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España seen from La Giralda - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

They were preparing the arena for the fights which would begin a week later.

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de Toros de la Real Maestranza de Caballería de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Seville :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks again! :cheers2:

Sevilla - Torre del Oro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Historic Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Jardines del Cristina by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Parque de Maria Luisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful! Can you believe I've never visited Sevilla?... :cripes:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^You have to 

But not just Sevilla, do a whole roundtrip of Andalusia. 
We did 8 full days and it was wonderful, but I think we should have stayed longer...
I know you are a train fan, but you should better rent a car, in order to also reach some more remote places and be extra flexible. Fast trains are pretty expensive in Spain

That's what we did, if you will follow this trip, there are many pictures to follow (besides Granada, Cordoba and Sevilla) from Cadiz, Vejer de la Frontera, Tarifa, Gibraltar, Estepona, Ronda, Setenil de las Bodegas and Olvera. 

Pictures are from around last week of March 2015...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay thanks! Andalusia is on our must-visit list too!  
Though I love trains, we've once rented a car in central Spain and once in southern Portugal. Which was the perfect way to visit a lot of smaller cities and towns in a short period, indeed.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

quite a photo tour, the kind of places I want to visit. thanks for sharing.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! Yes, go visit, for us it was maybe our best vacation until now.

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Plaza de España by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Catedral de Sevilla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Torre del Oro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Torre del Oro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevilla - Torre del Oro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sevilla - Triana by cinxxx, on Flickr

*bye bye Sevilla*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Next day we drive to *Cádiz*

E_AP4 by cinxxx, on Flickr

E_CA35 by cinxxx, on Flickr

E_N433 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cádiz* (/kəˈdɪz/, Spanish: [ˈkaðiθ]) is a city and port in southwestern Spain. It is the capital of the province of Cádiz, one of eight which make up the autonomous community of Andalusia.

Cádiz, the oldest continuously inhabited city in Spain and one of the oldest in western Europe, has been a principal home port of the Spanish Navy since the accession of the Spanish Bourbons in the 18th century. The city is a member of the Most Ancient European Towns Network. It is also the site of the University of Cádiz.

Situated on a narrow slice of land surrounded by the sea‚ Cádiz is, in most respects, a typically Andalusian city with a wealth of attractive vistas and well-preserved historical landmarks. The older part of Cádiz within the remnants of the city walls is commonly referred to as the Old Town (Spanish: Casco Antiguo). It is characterized by the antiquity of its various quarters (barrios), among them El Pópulo, La Viña, and Santa María, which present a marked contrast to the newer areas of town. While the Old City's street plan consists of narrow winding alleys connecting large plazas, newer areas of Cádiz typically have wide avenues and more modern buildings. In addition, the city is dotted with numerous parks where exotic plants flourish, including giant trees supposedly brought to Spain by Columbus from the New World.

Among the many landmarks of historical and scenic interest in Cádiz, a few stand out. The city can boast of an unusual cathedral of various architectural styles, a theater, an old municipal building, an 18th-century watchtower, a vestige of the ancient city wall, an ancient Roman theater, and electrical pylons of an eye-catchingly modern design carrying cables across the Bay of Cádiz. The old town is characterized by narrow streets connecting squares (plazas), bordered by the sea and by the city walls. Most of the landmark buildings are situated in the plazas.








.....









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cádiz - Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The view from the terrace of our hostal...*

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Torre Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cadiz looks very special.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^It really is


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cadiz looks really wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost surealistic.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - View from Hostal Fantoni by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Plaza de San Juan de Dios by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Cádiz - Barrio de la Viña by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Avenida Campo del Sur by cinxxx, on Flickr

Cádiz - Avenida Campo del Sur by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again amazing, very nice new photos kay:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks again! :cheers2:

*Vejer de la Frontera*, a Spanish hilltop town and municipality in the province of Cádiz, Andalusia, on the right bank of the river Barbate. The town of Vejer de la Frontera occupies a low hill overlooking the Straits of Gibraltar and surrounded by orchards and orange groves. It contains several ancient churches and convents, and the architecture of many of its houses recalls the period of Moorish rule, which lasted from 711 until the town was captured by Saint Ferdinand of Castile in 1248. Agriculture and fruit-farming are the chief industries; fighting bulls are also bred in the neighborhood and a running of the bulls is held annually.








....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vejer de la Frontera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tarifa* is a small town in the province of Cádiz, Andalusia, on the southernmost coast of Spain. It is primarily known as one of the world's most popular destinations for wind sports. The town is located on the Costa de la Luz ("coast of light") and across the Straits of Gibraltar facing Morocco.

At exactly 36 degrees latitude, it is the southernmost point of Continental Europe, situated south of both African capital cities of Tunis and Algiers. It is also one of the southernmost points of geographic Europe, including islands, with only Malta and the southernmost Greek islands of Crete and Gavdos being further south.

The municipality includes Punta de Tarifa, the southernmost point in continental Europe. There are several villages which depend economically on Tarifa in the municipality, including Tahivilla, Facinas, and Bolonia.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

The view towards Africa

Tarifa - View towards Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - View towards Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - Ferry to Tanger, Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - View towards Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My husband would love it there; he's really into windsurfing. In fact have been considering a holiday in Cadiz province as a result of looking at your photos.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> My husband would love it there; he's really into windsurfing. In fact have been considering a holiday in Cadiz province as a result of looking at your photos.


I'm happy about that 
Tarifa is very interesting, the ocean meets the sea. Ocean side is very windy while the other side is pretty calm.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - View from Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - View from Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - Castillo de Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - Castillo de Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - Castillo de Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - Castillo de Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - Port by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - View towards Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa - Castillo de Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - View towards Morocco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - La Isla de las Palomas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tarifa - Port by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

We are driving further east from Tarifa...

E_N340 by cinxxx, on Flickr

El Mirador dei Estrecho by cinxxx, on Flickr

El Mirador dei Estrecho by cinxxx, on Flickr

El Mirador dei Estrecho by cinxxx, on Flickr

El Mirador dei Estrecho by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

E_A7 by cinxxx, on Flickr

E_CA34 by cinxxx, on Flickr

E_CA34 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gibraltar* /dʒɨˈbrɔːltər/ is a British Overseas Territory located on the southern end of the Iberian Peninsula at the entrance of the Mediterranean. It has an area of 6.0 km2 (2.3 sq mi) and shares its northern border with the Province of Cádiz in Andalusia, Spain. The Rock of Gibraltar is the major landmark of the region. At its foot is a densely populated city area, home to almost 30,000 Gibraltarians and other nationalities.

An Anglo-Dutch force captured Gibraltar from Spain in 1704 during the War of the Spanish Succession on behalf of the Habsburg pretender to the Spanish throne. The territory was subsequently ceded to Britain "in perpetuity" under the Treaty of Utrecht in 1713. It was an important base for the Royal Navy; today its economy is based largely on tourism, online gambling, financial services, and shipping.

The sovereignty of Gibraltar is a major point of contention in Anglo-Spanish relations as Spain asserts a claim to the territory. Gibraltarians overwhelmingly rejected proposals for Spanish sovereignty in a 1967 referendum and again in 2002. Under the Gibraltar constitution of 2006, Gibraltar governs its own affairs, though some powers, such as defence and foreign relations, remain the responsibility of the UK Government.








-----


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

We entered the country on foot from La Linea, Spain.
Here some pictures from crossing the border:

La Línea de la Concepción by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Línea de la Concepción by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

You cross the border into Gibraltar on the airport runway:

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Everything is written in English, so you get a British feeling, but in the same time a sunny and warm Britain 

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Gibraltar :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gibraltar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Plaza España by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad - Baños árabes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad - Baños árabes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad and Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - Baños árabes and Puente Viejo/Puente Árabe by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda from the distance by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda from the distance by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda from the distance by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - Plaza del Socorro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from Puente Nuevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - View from La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - La Ciudad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ronda - Plaza del Socorro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Setenil de las Bodegas* is a town (pueblo) in the province of Cádiz, Spain, famous for its dwellings built into rock overhangs above the Rio Trejo. According to the 2005 census, the city has a population of 3,016 inhabitants. It has an exact antipodal city: Auckland, New Zealand.

This small town (pueblo) is located 157 kilometres (98 miles) northeast of Cádiz. It has a distinctive setting along a narrow river gorge. The town extends along the course of the Rio Trejo with some houses being built into the rock walls of the gorge itself, created by enlarging natural caves or overhangs and adding an external wall.

Modern Setenil evolved from a fortified Moorish town that occupied a bluff overlooking a sharp bend in the Rio Trejo northwest of Ronda. The castle dates from at least the Almohad period in the 12th century. However, the site was certainly occupied during the Roman invasion of the region in the 1st century AD. Setenil was once believed to be the successor of the Roman town of Laccipo, but it was subsequently proved that Laccipo became the town of Casares in Malaga.

Given the evidence of other nearby cave-dwelling societies, such as those at the Cueva de la Pileta west of Ronda, where habitation has been tracked back more than 25,000 years, it is possible that Setenil was occupied much much earlier. Most evidence of this would have been erased by continuous habitation.

Tradition holds that the town's Castilian name came from the Roman Latin phrase septem nihil ('seven times nothing'). This is said to refer to the Moorish town's resistance to Christian assault, allegedly being captured only after seven sieges. This took place in the final years of the Christian Reconquest. Besieged unsuccessfully in 1407, Setenil finally fell in 1484 when Christian forces expelled the Moorish occupants. Using gunpowder artillery, the Christians took fifteen days to capture the castle whose ruins dominate the town today.

Due to the strategic importance of Setenil, the victory was celebrated widely in Castile and was the source of several legends in local folklore. Isabella I of Castile is said to have aborted during the siege with the ermita of San Sebastian being built as a tribute to the dead child, who was named Sebastian. However, there appears to be no historical basis to this story.

The full name of Setenil de las Bodegas dates from the 15th century, when new Christian settlers, in addition to maintaining the Arab olive and almond groves, introduced vineyards. The first two crops still flourish in the district but the once flourishing wineries—bodegas— were wiped out by the phylloxera insect infestation of the 1860s, which effectively destroyed most European vine stocks.

Over the intervening centuries, Setenil also gained a reputation for its meat products, particularly chorizo sausage and cerdo (pork) from pigs bred in the surrounding hills. As well as meat, it has a reputation for producing fine pasteles (pastries), and its bars and restaurants are among the best in the region. Its outlying farms also provide Ronda and other local towns with much of their fruit and vegetables.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## thaisortins (Apr 7, 2016)

excelent photos, liked


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really beautiful, very nice town


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks again! :cheers2:

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Setenil de las Bodegas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Olvera* is a town located in the province of Cádiz, Andalusia, Spain. According to the 2005 census, the city has a population of 8,585 inhabitants.

At the tip of the "White towns route", the city of Olvera is located in the province of Cadiz, in the northwest of the Serranía Gaditana area, near the borders of the provinces of Seville and Malaga, on 36º56' north and 5º16' west, at a height of 643 meters above sea level and has a land surface of 194 km².

The distance between the capital and the Olvera is 139 km,. The number of inhabitants, according to the INE of 2005, is 8,585, although the number of "Olvereños" is possibly greater as migration to the coast (specifically to the Costa de la Luz) in search of employment where individuals decided to change their address to their place of work.

The hills surrounding Olvera are full of olive groves that are said to provide the best extraction of olive oils in Andalusia. In recent years it has received the award of the "Denominación de Origen de la Sierra de Cádiz", which is a standard that is recognised by participants including nearby towns of Setenil, Algonodales, Alcalá del Valle, Torre Al-Haquime etc. While olive groves are of great importance to the economy, the largest economic source of this colourful town is the "cooperative" and the prize "Arco Iris" of 1989 was won due to the town having the greatest number of cooperatives per inhabitant.

Of great interest within the municipality is a large colony of Andalusian griffon vultures (Gyps fulvus) to be found within the natural reserve of the "Peñon de Zaframagón", a huge rock outcrop that is located 14 km to the northwest of the town centre.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The city seen from the distance 

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Olvera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Rheinstein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Rheinstein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Rheinstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bingen am Rhein* is a town in the Mainz-Bingen district in Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany. 

Bingen is situated just southeast of the Rhine knee by the Bingen Forest (Binger Wald – actually a low mountain range), which rises west of the town. Rising to the north on the other side of the Rhine is the Rheingau range, the Taunus's southwesternmost outcrop. In Bingen the river Nahe empties into the Rhine Gorge. Bingen forms the southern limit of the UNESCO Rhine Gorge World Heritage Site. The Rochusberg (mountain) is nearly completely surrounded by the town site.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bingen am Rhein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wiesbaden* is a city in central western Germany and the capital of the federal state of Hesse. It has about 273,000 inhabitants, plus approximately 19,000 United States citizens (mostly associated with the United States Army).

The city, together with nearby Frankfurt am Main, Darmstadt and Mainz, is part of the Frankfurt Rhine Main Region, a metropolitan area with a combined population of about 5.8 million people.

Wiesbaden is one of the oldest spa towns in Europe. Its name translates to "meadow baths," making reference to the hot springs. It is internationally famous for its architecture, climate (also called the "Nice of the North"), and its hot springs. At one time, Wiesbaden boasted 26 hot springs. Fourteen of the springs are still flowing today.

The city is considered the tenth richest in Germany (2014) with 113.3% of gross domestic product. Every citizen has an average annual buying power of €24,798.

Wiesbaden has long been famous for its thermal springs and spa. Use of the thermal springs was first documented by the Romans. The business of spring bathing became important for Wiesbaden near the end of the Middle Ages. By 1370, sixteen bath houses were in operation. By 1800, the city had 2,239 inhabitants and twenty-three bath houses. By 1900, Wiesbaden, with a population of 86,100, hosted 126,000 visitors annually. Famous visitors to the springs included Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Richard Wagner, and Johannes Brahms. In those years there were more millionaires living in Wiesbaden than in any other city in Germany.

Gambling followed bathing en suite and in the 19th century Wiesbaden was famous for both. Its casino ("Spielbank") rivalled those of Bad Homburg, Baden-Baden and Monaco. In 1872, the Prussian-dominated Imperial government closed down all German gambling houses. The Wiesbaden casino was reopened in 1949.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wiesbaden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mainz :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


btw, some of these photos are too big! Flickr's problem again? :dunno:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks!
Yes, it's Flickr's fault, I made sure I used the 1024px every time...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cinxxx said:


> ^^Thanks!
> Yes, it's Flickr's fault, I made sure I used the 1024px every time...


I just create a note...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mainz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trieste by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Trieste :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

From Trieste we drive to...

*Postojna Cave*

A fantastic web of tunnels, passages, galleries and halls, the astonishing diversity of Karst features as well as easy access are certainly the main reasons for such popularity of the cave and a large number of visitors, which has already reached 35 million in 200 years.

Postojna Cave is the best-known cave in the world. It is also the greatest tourist attraction in Slovenia and one of the world's largest karst monuments. Many books and other contributions have been written about Postojna Cave; speaking of tourist guides regarding the cave itself, almost 100 have been produced over 200 years.

The only cave with a double track railway

For 140 years, the Postojna Cave, as the only cave in the world, offers a unique and adventurous ride with a special train, which will take you into the cave, under spectacular underground arches, which are embellished with chandellier look-alike stalactites, through a beautiful subterranean world full of playful limestone sculptures.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from outside

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr

Postojna Cave by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj/Rovigno* (pronounced [rǒʋiːɲ]; Istriot: Ruvèigno or Ruveîgno; Italian: Rovigno, Ancient greek: Ryginion, Ρυγίνιον) is a city in Croatia situated on the north Adriatic Sea with a population of 14,294 (as of 2011). Located on the western coast of the Istrian peninsula, it is a popular tourist resort and an active fishing port. Istriot, a Romance language once widely spoken in this part of Istria, is still spoken by some of the residents. The town is officially bilingual, Italian and Croatian, hence both town names are official and equal.

Following the fall of Venice in 1797 and the ensuing Napoleonic interlude, Rovigno became part of the Austrian Empire, which lasted until World War I. According to the last Austrian census in 1911, 97.8% of the population was Italian-speaking. It then belonged to Kingdom of Italy from 1918 to 1947, when it was ceded to SFR Yugoslavia, as part of SR Croatia. The original town name Rovigno was then changed into Rovinj. During the post-war period many Italian inhabitants left Rovinj/Rovigno, which led to significant changes to Rovinj/Rovigno's demographic structure.

Following Croatia's independence in 1991, the town became one of the most important centers of Istria County, an administrative unit encompassing most of Istria. Rovinj/Rovigno is today the third most populous town in the county, behind Pula/Pola and Poreč/Parenzo.








-----


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kreuzlingen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kreuzlingen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Some creepy statues*

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Konstanz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sigmaringen* is a town in southern Germany, in the state of Baden-Württemberg. Situated on the upper Danube, it is the capital of the Sigmaringen district.
Sigmaringen is renowned for its castle, Schloss Sigmaringen, which was the seat of the principality of Hohenzollern-Sigmaringen until 1850.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sigmaringen Castle* (German: Schloss Sigmaringen) was the princely castle and seat of government for the Princes of Hohenzollern-Sigmaringen. Situated in the Swabian Alb region of Baden-Württemberg, Germany, this castle dominates the skyline of the town of Sigmaringen. The castle was rebuilt following a fire in 1893, and only the towers of the earlier medieval fortress remain. Schloss Sigmaringen was a family estate of the Swabian Hohenzollern family, a cadet branch of the Hohenzollern family, from which the German Emperors and kings of Prussia came. During the closing months of World War II, Schloss Sigmaringen was briefly the seat of the Vichy French Government after France was liberated by the Allies. The castle and museums may be visited throughout the year, but only on guided tours.

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sigmaringen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hohenzollern Castle* (German: Burg Hohenzollern) is the ancestral seat of the imperial House of Hohenzollern. The third of three castles on the site, it is located atop Berg Hohenzollern, a 234 m (768 ft) bluff rising above the towns of Hechingen and Bisingen in the foothills of the Swabian Alps of central Baden-Württemberg, Germany.

A popular tourist destination, Hohenzollern castle has over 300,000 visitors per year, making it one of the most visited castles in Germany.

The first fortress on the mountain was constructed in the early 11th century. Over the years the House of Hohenzollern split several times, but the castle remained in the Swabian branch, the dynastic seniors of the Franconian-Brandenburgian cadet branch that later acquired its own imperial throne. This castle was completely destroyed in 1423 after a ten-month siege by the free imperial cities of Swabia. A larger and sturdier structure was constructed from 1454 to 1461, which served as a refuge for the Catholic Swabian Hohenzollerns, including during the Thirty Years' War. By the end of the 18th century it was thought to have lost its strategic importance and gradually fell into disrepair, leading to the demolition of several dilapidated buildings. Today, only the medieval chapel remains.

The final castle was built between 1846 and 1867 as a family memorial[citation needed] by Hohenzollern scion King Frederick William IV of Prussia. Architect Friedrich August Stüler based his design on English Gothic Revival architecture and the Châteaux of the Loire Valley. No member of the Hohenzollern family was in permanent or regular residence when it was completed, and none the three Deutsche Kaiser of the late 19th and early 20th century German Empire ever occupied the castle; in 1945 it briefly became the home of the former Crown Prince Wilhelm of Germany, son of the last Hohenzollern monarch, Kaiser Wilhelm II.

Among the historical artifacts of Prussian history contained in the castle are the Crown of Wilhelm II, some of the personal effects of King Frederick the Great, and a letter from US President George Washington thanking Hohenzollern descendant Baron von Steuben for his service in the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

There was a wedding here before we arrived

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Riva del Garda* is a town and comune in the northern Italian province of Trento of the Trentino Alto Adige region. It is also known simply as Riva. People from Riva are known as Rivani.

Riva del Garda belonged to the Republic of Venice, the Bishopric of Trent, the Napoleonic Kingdom of Italy and later (1815–1918) to the Austro-Hungarian empire. Since the end of World War I (3 November 1918), Riva del Garda, with the rest of the Trentino, became part of the Kingdom of Italy.

Riva was the terminus for the 24 kilometres (15 miles) long Mori–Arco–Riva railway line, opened in 1891. However, the railway closed in 1936 and the railway terminus has been converted into a restaurant.
Winters are relatively cold, sunny and with some snow; summers are warm but rarely hot and/or muggy, mainly thanks to the local lake breeze in the afternoon.
Tourism is the most important activity of the town. The town is also home to industries such as paper manufacturing.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from this town in Italy :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive images! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Limone sul Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Nago-Torbole* (German: Naag-Turbel) is a comune (municipality) in Trentino in the northern Italian region Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol, located about 30 kilometres (19 miles) southwest of Trento on the north shore of Lake Garda. As of 31 December 2004, it had a population of 2,434 and an area of 28.4 square kilometres (11.0 sq mi).[1]

The municipality of Nago–Torbole contains the frazioni (subdivisions, mainly villages and hamlets) Torbole (Turbel), Nago (Naag), and Tempesta.

Nago–Torbole borders the following municipalities: Arco, Riva del Garda, Mori, Ledro, Brentonico, and Malcesine.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Nago-Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago-Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago-Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago-Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monte Baldo* is a mountain range in the Italian Alps, located in the provinces of Trentino and Verona. Its ridge spans mainly northeast-southwest, and is bounded from south by the highland ending at Caprino Veronese, from west by Lake Garda, from north by the valley joining Rovereto to Nago-Torbole and, from east, the Val d'Adige.

The name derives from the German Wald ("forest"); it appears for the first time in a German map in 1163.

The Peace Trail (it: Sentiero della Pace), one of the most important long distance trails in Northern Italy, leads over the range.

The ridge is reachable through a cable car from the nearby town of Malcesine, lying on the Lake Garda.

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monte Baldo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bardolino* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Verona in the Italian region Veneto, located about 130 kilometres (81 mi) west of Venice and about 25 kilometres (16 mi) northwest of Verona.

Located on the eastern shore of Lake Garda, Bardolino borders the following municipalities: Affi, Cavaion Veronese, Costermano, Garda, Lazise, Manerba del Garda, Moniga del Garda, Padenghe sul Garda, and Pastrengo. The economy is mostly based on tourism and production of wine (including the Bardolino DOC).








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bardolino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Trento* [ˈtrɛnto] or [ˈtrento] (anglicized as Trent; local dialects: Trènt; German: Trient) is a city located in the Adige River valley in Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol in Italy. It is the capital of Trentino. In the 16th century, the city was the location of the Council of Trent. Formerly part of Austria, it was annexed by Italy in 1919.

Trento is an educational, scientific, financial and political centre in Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol, in Tyrol and Northern Italy in general. The University of Trento ranks highly out of Italy's top 30 colleges, coming 1st in the Italian Ministry of Education, Universities and Research ranking, 2nd according to Census ranking and 5th in the Il Sole 24 Ore ranking of Italian universities. The city contains a picturesque Medieval and Renaissance historic centre, with ancient buildings such as Trento Cathedral and the Castello del Buonconsiglio.

Together with other Alpine towns Trento engages in the Alpine Town of the Year Association for the implementation of the Alpine Convention to achieve sustainable development in the Alpine Arc. Trento was awarded Alpine Town of the Year 2004.

Modern-day Trento is a cosmopolitan city, with highly developed and organized modern social services.[citation needed] The city often ranks extremely highly out of all 103 Italian cities for quality of life, standard of living, and business and job opportunities, coming 1st, 6th and 2nd respectively. Trento is also one of the nation's wealthiest and most prosperous, with its province being one of the richest in Italy, although poorer than its neighbours Lombardy and South Tyrol, with a GDP per capita of €29,500 and a GDP (nominal) of €14.878 billion.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trento/Trient by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Chiusa/Klausen* in South Tyrol/Alto Adige.

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The A22 Brennero motorway passes right near the village

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The *Cinque Terre* (Italian pronunciation: [ˈtʃiŋkwe ˈtɛrre]) is a rugged portion of coast on the Italian Riviera. It is in the Liguria region of Italy, to the west of the city of La Spezia. "The Five Lands" comprises five villages: Monterosso al Mare, Vernazza, Corniglia, Manarola, and Riomaggiore. The coastline, the five villages, and the surrounding hillsides are all part of the Cinque Terre National Park and is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

Over the centuries, people have carefully built terraces on the rugged, steep landscape right up to the cliffs that overlook the sea. Part of its charm is the lack of visible corporate development. Paths, trains and boats connect the villages, and cars cannot reach them from the outside. The Cinque Terre area is a very popular tourist destination.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Riomaggiore* (Rimazùu in the local Ligurian language) is a village and comune in the province of La Spezia, situated in a small valley in the Liguria region of Italy. It is the first of the Cinque Terre one meets when travelling north from La Spezia.

The village, dating from the early thirteenth century, is known for its historic character and its wine, produced by the town's vineyards. Riomaggiore is in the Riviera di Levante region and has shoreline on the Mediterranean's Gulf of Genoa, with a small beach and a wharf framed by tower houses. Riomaggiore's main street is Via Colombo, where numerous restaurants, bars and shops can be found.

The Via dell'Amore is a path connecting Riomaggiore to its frazione Manarola, also part of the Cinque Terre.

Riomaggiore is the most southern village of the five Cinque Terre, all connected by trail. The water and mountainside have been declared national parks.

Riomaggiore inspired paintings by Telemaco Signorini (1835–1901), one of the artists of the Macchiaioli group.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Riomaggiore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Manarola* (Manaea in the local dialect) is a small town, a frazione of the comune (municipality) of Riomaggiore, in the province of La Spezia, Liguria, northern Italy. It is the second smallest of the famous Cinque Terre towns frequented by tourists.

Manarola may be the oldest of the towns in the Cinque Terre, with the cornerstone of the church, San Lorenzo, dating from 1338. The local dialect is Manarolese, which is marginally different from the dialects in the nearby area. The name "Manarola" is probably a dialectical evolution of the Latin, "magna rota". In the Manarolese dialect this was changed to "magna roea" which means "large wheel", in reference to the mill wheel in the town.

Manarola's primary industries have traditionally been fishing and wine-making. The local wine, called Sciacchetrà, is especially renowned; references from Roman writings mention the high quality of the wine produced in the region. In recent years, Manarola and its neighboring towns have become popular tourist destinations, particularly in the summer months. Tourist attractions in the region include a famous walking trail between Manarola and Riomaggiore (called Via dell'Amore, "Love's Trail") and hiking trails in the hills and vineyards above the town. Manarola is one of the five villages of the Cinque Terre. Mostly all of the houses are bright and colourful. Manarola was celebrated in paintings by Antonio Discovolo (1874-1956).


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful locations!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Corniglia* is a frazione ("fraction") of the comune of Vernazza in the province of La Spezia, Liguria, northern Italy. Unlike the other localities of the Cinque Terre, Corniglia is not directly adjacent to the sea. Instead, it is on the top of a promontory about 100 metres high, surrounded on three sides by vineyards and terraces, the fourth side descends steeply to the sea. To reach Corniglia, it is necessary to climb the Lardarina, a long brick flight of steps composed of 33 flights with 382 steps or, otherwise follow a vehicular road that, from the station, leads to the village. Sometimes a small bus runs.

The village stretches along the main road, Fieschi Road, and the houses have one side facing this road and the other facing the sea. Corniglia is characterised by narrow roads and a terrace in the rock from which all other four Cinque Terre's villages, two on one side and two on the other, can be seen. The town planning structure presents original characteristics compared to those of the other villages: the houses are lower set, and only more recently higher, similar to those of the villages of the hinterland.

Corniglia is mentioned in a famous novella of Giovanni Boccaccio's Decameron and in the novel The Invisible Circus by Jennifer Egan.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia - View towards Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corniglia - View towards Vernazza by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia - Vew towards Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia - Vew towards Manarola by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corniglia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pisa* is a city in Tuscany, Central Italy, straddling the River Arno just before it empties into the Tyrrhenian Sea. It is the capital city of the Province of Pisa. Although Pisa is known worldwide for its leaning tower (the bell tower of the city's cathedral), the city of over 89,940 residents (around 200,000 with the metropolitan area) contains more than 20 other historic churches, several medieval palaces and various bridges across the River Arno. Much of the city's architecture was financed from its history as one of the Italian maritime republics.

While the bell tower of the Cathedral, known as "the leaning Tower of Pisa", is the most famous image of the city, it is one of many works of art and architecture in the city's Piazza del Duomo, also known, since the 20th century, as Piazza dei Miracoli (Square of Miracles), to the north of the old town center. The Piazza del Duomo also houses the Duomo (the Cathedral), the Baptistry and the Campo Santo (the monumental cemetery). The medieval complex includes the above-mentioned four sacred buildings, the hospital and few palaces. All the complex is kept by the Opera (fabrica ecclesiae) della Primaziale Pisana, an old non profit foundation that operates since the building of the Cathedral (1063) to the maintenance of the sacred buildings. The area is framed by medieval walls kept by municipality administration.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pisa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I remember Pisa as a pleasant and tranquil city, because all tourist gather around the leaning tower and the dome.

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lucca* (Italian pronunciation: [ˈlukka]) is a city and comune in Tuscany, Central Italy, on the Serchio, in a fertile plain near the Tyrrhenian Sea. It is the capital of the Province of Lucca. One thing for which it is famous is its intact Renaissance-era city walls.

The walls encircling the old town remain intact, even as the city expanded and modernized, unusual for cities in the region. Once the walls lost their military importance, they became a pedestrian promenade, the Passeggiata delle Mura Urbane, a street atop the walls linking the bastions. It passes through the Bastions of Santa Croce, San Frediano, San Martino, San Pietro/Battisti, San Salvatore, La Libertà/Cairoli, San Regolo, San Colombano, Santa Maria, San Paolino/Catalani, and San Donato; and over the gates (Porte): San Donato, Santa Maria, San Jocopo, Elisa, San Pietro, and Sant'Anna. Each of the four principal sides is lined with a different tree species.

The walled city is encircled by Piazzale Boccherini, Viale Lazzaro Papi, Viale Carlo Del Prete, Piazzale Martiri della Libertà, Via Batoni, Viale Agostino Marti, Viale G. Marconi (vide Guglielmo Marconi), Piazza Don A. Mei, Viale Pacini, Viale Giusti, Piazza Curtatone, Piazzale Ricasoli, Viale Ricasoli, Piazza Risorgimento (vide Risorgimento) and Viale Giosuè Carducci.

The town includes a number of public squares, most notably the Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, site of ancient Roman amphitheater; but also Piazzale Verdi; Piazza Napoleone'; and Piazza San Michele.

Lucca is the birthplace of composers Giacomo Puccini (La Bohème and Madama Butterfly), Nicalao Dorati, Francesco Geminiani, Gioseffo Guami, Luigi Boccherini, and Alfredo Catalani. It is also the birthplace of Bruno Menconi and artist Benedetto Brandimarte.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lucca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Portofino* (Italian pronunciation: [ˌpɔrtoˈfiːno]; Ligurian: Portofin) is an Italian fishing village and vacation resort famous for its picturesque harbour and historical association with celebrity and artistic visitors. It is a comune located in the province of Genoa on the Italian Riviera. The town is clustered around its small harbour, and is known for the colourfully painted buildings that line the shore.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Portofino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tumen, North of China near North Korean Border... November 2015


























Tumangun River


















Hi!!! from Khabarovsk - capital of Russian Far East!!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Interesting pictures, but please post somewhere else (or make your own thread). This one is for my travels


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry.... I think this branch for all.... welcome to Khabarovsk!!! :nuts:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Genoa* (/ˈdʒɛnoʊ.ə/ jen-oh-ə; Italian: Genova [ˈdʒɛːnova]; Genoese and Ligurian Zena [ˈzeːna]; French: Gênes; Latin and archaic English Genua) is the capital of Liguria and the sixth largest city in Italy with a population of 588, 688 within its administrative limits on a land area of 243.6 km2 (94 sq mi). The urban area called Genoa Metropolitan City has an official population of 862,885. Over 1.5 million people live in the Genoa Metropolitan Area. Genoa is one of Europe's largest cities on the Mediterranean Sea and the largest seaport in Italy.

Genoa has been nicknamed la Superba ("the Proud one") due to its glorious past and impressive landmarks. Part of the old town of Genoa was inscribed on the World Heritage List (UNESCO) in 2006 (see below). The city's rich cultural history in notably its art, music and cuisine allowed it to become the 2004 European Capital of Culture. It is the birthplace of Christopher Columbus and Niccolò Paganini.

Genoa, which forms the southern corner of the Milan-Turin-Genoa industrial triangle of north-west Italy, is one of the country’s major economic centres. The city has hosted massive shipyards and steelworks since the 19th century, and its solid financial sector dates back to the Middle Ages. The Bank of Saint George, founded in 1407, is among the oldest in the world and has played an important role in the city’s prosperity since the middle of the 15th century. Today a number of leading Italian companies are based in the city, including Selex ES, Ansaldo Energia, Ansaldo STS, Edoardo Raffinerie Garrone, Piaggio Aero and Costa Crociere.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Genova by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

After the rain...

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bolzano/Bozen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Renon’s famous earth pyramids*
http://www.ritten.com/en/highplateau/highlight/earth-pyramids.html

Bizarre natural landscape design on the sunny plateau of Renon

How old are the earth pyramids? ...25.000 years!

Europe’s tallest and most perfectly shaped earth pyramids are to be found on the Renon mountain in several locations: in the gorge of the Finsterbach creek between Longomoso and Monte di Mezzo, in the Katzenbach-creek gorge below Soprabolzano, and in the gorge of Gasters in Auna di Sotto. Earth pyramids consist of cone-shaped pillars formed by deposited clay and a boulder on top - they often form rather bizarre shapes, and tend to be shrouded in mystery. But there is an explanation for their existence. Earth pillars started forming from moraine clay soil left behind after the last Ice Age when the glaciers of the Valle d'Isarco covering the valley melted away. In dry condition the soil is hard as stone, but, as soon as it rains, it turns into a soft muddy mass, starts sliding, and so forms 10 to 15-meter-steep slopes. Through additional rainfall, these slopes will erode. However, where there are rocks in the muddy mass, the clay soil underneath these rocks stays protected from the rain. So, while the surrounding material is continually carried off with the weather, the protected pillars literally rise out of the ground to form majestic earth pyramids. It’s hard to tell how long the formation of a full-blown earth pyramid actually takes, simply because it depends on too many factors. It’s just as difficult to assert how old an earth pyramid might be or can get. What we can say for certain though is that the biggest and prettiest ones develop over the timespan of thousands of years. Once the boulder falls from its peak, an earth pyramid quickly bites the dust. When this happens, the material below is naked, exposed to the rain, and the pillar shrinks with every rainfall. While one earth pyramid vanishes through this process, a bit further up the slope the next one comes to life.

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Renon piramidi di terra - Ritten Erdpyramiden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Corno Renon/Rittner Horn, South Tyrol, Italy*

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Corno Renon/Rittner Horn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Penser Joch* (Italian: Passo di Pènnes; German: Penser Joch) (2211 m) is a high mountain pass in South Tyrol, northern Italy, near the Jaufenpass. It connects Bolzano via the Sarntal and with Sterzing in the Wipptal. It is the most direct road between Innsbruck and Bolzano. It is traversed by the SS 508 highway, which has a maximum grade of 13 percent. There is a restaurant at the summit. Although, it has been widened repeatedly in recent years, the road is still rather narrow.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes/Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Passo di Pénnes/Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes/Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes - Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr

Passo di Pénnes/Penser Joch Pass by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sterzing* (German pronunciation: [ˈʃtɛrtsɪŋ]; Italian: Vipiteno [vipiˈtɛːno]) is a comune in South Tyrol in northern Italy. It is the main village of the southern Wipptal, and the Eisack River flows through the medieval town.
According to the 2011 census, 73.64% of the population speak German, 25.95% Italian and 0.41% Ladin as first language.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vipiteno/Sterzing by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vipiteno/Sterzing by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vipiteno/Sterzing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Maršala Tita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Veliki Park by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Veliki Park by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Maršala Tita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Alipašina džamija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Avaz Twist Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Alta Shopping Centar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Alta Shopping Centar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Sarajevo City Center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Saint Joseph's Church by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Alta Shopping Centar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Sarajevo City Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Sarajevo City Center by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Most Suade i Olge towards East by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - View from Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - View from Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Jewish Cemetery by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Miljacka River by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Miljacka River by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Miljacka River towards East by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Festina lente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Festina lente by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - View from Festina lente towards East by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Festina lente towards West by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Academy of Fine Arts by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Iran Embassy by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Muzički paviljon by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Sarejevska Pivara (Brewery) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Crkva SV. Ante by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - City Hall/Vijećnica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Sacred Heart Cathedral by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Strossmayerova by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Orthodox Church by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Miljacka River towards West by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Academy of Fine Arts by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Miljacka River towards West by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


I am still waiting to see your photos from Athens, here...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to see your photos from Athens, here...


Thanks Christos.
Still a while to go until then, I visited Athens only end of November


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I will wait then


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Emperor's Mosque/Careva Džamija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Miljacka River towards East by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - East of historic center by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Walk and bicycle path East of the city by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Walk and bicycle path East of the city by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Walk and bicycle path East of the city by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Walk and bicycle path East of the city by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Walk and bicycle path East of the city by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Goat's Bridge (Kozija Ćuprija) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Goat's Bridge (Kozija Ćuprija) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - View from Goat's Bridge (Kozija Ćuprija) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - White Fortress (Bijela Tabija) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Groblje Alifakovac by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Groblje Alifakovac by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Groblje Alifakovac by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Groblje Alifakovac by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Veliki Alifakovac by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo - Baščaršija by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo - Sacred Heart Cathedral by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sarajevo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sarajevo really does look interesting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sarajevo, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilidža* (pronounced [i.lǐ.dʒa]) is a municipality of Sarajevo Canton in central Bosnia and Herzegovina. It has a metro population of 157,654 and is a chief suburb of Sarajevo and de facto its neighborhood . It is famous for the natural beauty of its surroundings and historical tradition dating back to neolithic times. Sarajevo International Airport is located nearby, as is the famous Vrelo Bosne spring.


"One of the prettiest places on the Earth", as E.B.Lanin wrote in The Contemporary Review in 1894 in London.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

By carriage to the Bosna spring

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Bosna Spring by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Roman bridge on Ilidža (Rimski Most) *is a bridge located in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina.

It was built in the 16th century using actual Roman stones and crosses the Bosna river.

The Roman Bridge is located not far from Vrelo Bosne on the Bosna river in the Ilidža municipality, which was built sometime between 1530 and 1550 from the original Roman stones and ruins of the bridge that stood there during the Roman period used to connect the Romans with the village of Aquae Sulphurae at the time. Ilidža is also known to have been an archaeological site dating 2400–2000BC.

Ilidža - Roman Bridge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Roman Bridge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Roman Bridge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Roman Bridge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ilidža - Roman Bridge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tuzla* is a city in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is the seat of the Tuzla Canton and is the economic, scientific, cultural, educational, health and tourist centre of northeast Bosnia. After Sarajevo and Banja Luka, Tuzla is the third largest city in Bosnia and Herzegovina. Preliminary results from the 2013 Census indicate that the municipality has a population of 120,441.

Tuzla is located in the northeastern part of Bosnia, settled just underneath the Majevica mountain range, on the Jala River. The central zone lies in an east-west oriented plain, with residential areas in the north and south of the city located on the Ilinčica, Kicelj and Gradina Hills. It is 237 metres above sea level. The climate is moderate continental. There are abundant coal deposits in the region around Tuzla. 6 coal mines continue to operate around the city. Much of the coal mined in the area is used to power the Tuzla Power Plant, which is the largest power plant in Bosnia and Herzegovina.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Day pictures will follow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from this town, cinxxx


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice updates!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tuzla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The island *Frauenchiemsee* (often called Fraueninsel) is the second largest of the three islands in Chiemsee, Germany. It belongs to the municipality of Chiemsee in Upper Bavarian district of Rosenheim, which is the smallest municipality in all of Bavaria. The 15.5-hectare (38-acre) large and car free Fraueninsel houses 300 permanent residents as well as an active Benedictine convent. Frauenchiemsee along with its sister island Herreninsel is one of the main tourist attractions on the Chiemsee, and is famous for the Kloster Liquor spirit, which is produced by the nuns. The school on the island was named Irmengard Gymnasium.

The monastery was founded in 782 by Tassilo III, Duke of Bavaria. It was called "Schönau" in the Notitia de servitio monasteriorum. After the destruction of the Hungarian incursions, the monastery's heyday was between the 11th and 15th centuries. The monastery buildings were rebuilt between 1728 and 1732. In the course of the German Mediatisation the monastery was secularised between 1803 and 1835. King Ludwig I of Bavaria rebuilt the Benedictine monastery in 1836 under the new requirement that they should pay for the education of "fallen women"; a reform school existed on the site until 1995. As of 2007 the monastery has 30 sisters, the abbess is Johanna Mayer.

The island is accessible by ship year round, usually from Gstadt, Prien, and Seebruck. There are also several boats that can take passengers from Frauenchiemsee to Herreninsel and back. A cenotaph to Alfred Jodl, army general and executed war criminal, is located on the island.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Frauenchiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kelheim* is a municipality in Bavaria, capital of the district Kelheim. It is situated at the confluence of Altmühl and Danube. As of June 30, 2005, the town had a population of 15,667.








....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kelheim - Donau & Donau-Main Kanal Schifffahrt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The *Befreiungshalle* ("Hall of Liberation", German: [bəˈfʀaɪ̯ʊŋsˌhalə]) is a Neoclassical monument on the hill Michelsberg above the city of Kelheim in Bavaria, Germany. It stands upstream of Regensburg on the river Danube at the confluence of the Danube and the Altmühl, i.e. the Rhine-Main-Danube Canal. It was commissioned by King Ludwig I of Bavaria to commemorate the victory over Napoleon in the Befreiungskriege of 1813-15.

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr

Befreiungshalle Kelheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

My second visit of Portugal...
As usual, it was a blast


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Here we go...

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden*

Join us for a visit of the Quinta dos Loridos, where the impressive Buddha Eden – the largest oriental garden in Europe, can be found. The oriental garden with around 35 hectares of land was created as a reaction to the destruction of the Buddhas of Banyan, in which one of the greatest acts of cultural barbarity took place, erasing masterpieces of late-period Gandhara art.

From Buddhas, pagodas, terracotta statues and the various carefully-placed sculptures which can be found throughout the gardens, it is estimated that some six thousand tons of marble and granite were used to create this monumental work of art. The central staircase is the focal point of the garden, where the golden Buddhas offer you a calm welcome. At the central lake, KOI (Japanese carp) fish can be seen, and sculpted dragons rise out of the water. There is also the opportunity to see the seven hundred hand-painted terracotta soldiers, each of them unique copies of those which were buried some 2,200 years ago. You will be truly enchanted with the peace and tranquillity of this unique and special place!

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

DSCF3432_DSCF3433 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Marvão* (Portuguese pronunciation: [mɐɾˈvɐ̃w]) is a municipality in Portalegre District in Portugal. The population in 2011 was 3,512, in an area of 154.90 km². The present Mayor is Vitor Martins Frutuoso, elected by the Social Democratic Party. The municipal holiday is September 8.

Perched on a granite crag of the Serra de São Mamede, Marvão's name is derived from an 8th-century Muladi duke, named Ibn Marwan. Ibn Marwan contrusted the Castle of Marvão as a power base when establishing an independent statelet ("emirate", duchy) - covering much of modern-day Portugal - during the Emirate of Cordoba (884-931 CE). The castle and walled village were further fortified through the centuries, notably under Sancho II of Portugal (13th century) and Denis of Portugal.

The village has generated significant tourist interest in recent years. It was included in the #1 New York Times bestselling book, '1000 Places to see Before you Die'. Nobel prize-winning author José Saramago wrote of the village ‘‘From Marvão one can see the entire land... It is understandable that from this place, high up in the keep at Marvão Castle, visitors may respectfully murmur, ‘How great is the world.’’ In the 1950s, author Huldine V. Beamish wrote of Marvão 'There is an atmosphere about the district (of Marvão) that is very ancient. At times you have the same peculiar feelings as those evoked by Stonehenge and that amazing druid monument at Callernish in the Isle of Lewis. Picking your way along the steep stony pathways, you would not be at all surprised to meet a Phoenician trader or Roman Soldier. It would be the most natural thing in the world.'. An annual international classical music festival, under the artistic direction of German conductor Christoph Poppen, was launched in Marvão in July 2014.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Marvão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈkɐ̃pu mɐˈjɔɾ]), is a municipality in the Portalegre District, Alentejo Region, Portugal. The population in 2011 was 8,456, in an area of 247.20 square kilometres (95.44 sq mi), It is bordered by Spain on the North and East, by Elvas Municipality on the Southeast, and by Arronches Municipality on the West.








.....









Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

-----

*Flower Festival - Festas do Povo*

Campo Maior, in the Alentejo Region of Portugal, has a Festival that is one of a kind, hard to find anywhere else and the reason is what the flowers are made from….

Also known as the Festival of the People, this flower event is all made not of natural flowers, but paper flowers! Lots and lots of paper flowers of all kinds and shapes – daisies, tulips, roses, and so on! They are set all around the city streets, houses and squares and mainly in the fortified city’s historic center.

In the 2004 festival 20 tons of paper were used and the people of Campo Maior decorated more than 85 streets with this beautiful paper flowers that are handmade. In 2011, more than 100 streets were decorated and the festival attracted people from all over.

In fact, the Festival takes place only when the locals decide to put their joint efforts on for this event, that’s why it is also known as Festival of the People. It takes the good will and commitment from all of them to make their city a very special during a week, usually in August or September.

As it is not a cyclic event, it is hard to know but according to the local association (http://www.festasdopovo.pt/) that organizes the festival, a 2015 festival is being scheduled.

But not only Campo Maior has a festival with flowers as the main theme. There is another festival of the kind in Redondo. And lets not forget the well known festival Festa da Flor in Madeira. And in Barcelo a Battle of flowers takes place every year.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent captures...luv the colourful and festive atmosphere. :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! It was a great experience.
Our whole 9 day Portugal trip was born after finding out about that festival 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*São Vicente, Alentejo*

São Vicente by cinxxx, on Flickr

São Vicente by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Santa Eulália, Alentejo*

Santa Eulália by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Elvas* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈɛɫvɐʃ]) is a Portuguese municipality, an episcopal city and frontier fortress of Portugal, located in the district of Portalegre in Alentejo. It is situated about 230 kilometres (140 mi) east of Lisbon, and about 15 kilometres (9.3 mi) west of the Spanish fortress of Badajoz, by the Madrid-Badajoz-Lisbon railway. The municipality population as of 2011 was 23,078, in an area of 631.29 square kilometres (243.74 sq mi). The city itself had a population of 15,155 as of 2001.

Elvas is among the finest examples of intensive usage of the trace italienne (star fort) in military architecture, and has been a World Heritage Site since 30 June 2012. The inscribed site name is Garrison Border Town of Elvas and its Fortifications.

Elvas lies on a hill 8 kilometres (5.0 mi) northwest of the Guadiana river. It is defended by seven bastions and the two forts of Santa Luzia and Nossa Senhora da Graça. Its late Gothic cathedral, which has also many traces of Moorish influence in its architecture, dates from the reign of Manuel I of Portugal (1495–1521). A 6 kilometres (3.7 mi) long aqueduct supplies the city with pure water; it was begun early in the 15th century and completed in 1622. For some distance it includes four tiers of superimposed arches, with a total height of 40 metres (130 ft). The surrounding lowlands are very fertile, and Elvas is known for its olives and plums, the last-named being exported, either fresh or dried, in large quantities. Brandy is distilled and pottery manufactured in the city. The fortress of Campo Maior, 15 kilometres (9.3 mi) to the northeast, is known for its Napoleonic era siege by the French and relief by the British under Marshal Beresford in 1811, an exploit commemorated in a ballad by Sir Walter Scott.

It was wrested from the Moors by Afonso I of Portugal in 1166 but was temporarily recaptured before its final occupation by the Portuguese in 1226. In 1570 it became an episcopal see. From 1642 until modern times it was the chief frontier fortress south of the Tagus; and it withstood sieges by the Spanish, in 1658, 1711 and 1801. The French under Marshal Junot took it in March 1808 during the Peninsular War, but evacuated it in August, after the conclusion of the Convention of Sintra.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Approaching the city from the North

Elvas by cinxxx, on Flickr

*The Amoreira Aqueduct* (Portuguese: Aqueduto da Amoreira) is a 15th-century aqueduct (begun in 1537) that spans the Portuguese municipality of Elvas, bringing water into the fortified seat.

Elvas - Aqueduto das Amoreiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

View from the apartment we stayed (7th floor)

Elvas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Forte de Santa Luzia*

Elvas - View from Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - View from Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr

*And the fort seen from the old town of Elvas*

Elvas - Forte de Santa Luzia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Historic Fortifications by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic Fortifications by cinxxx, on Flickr

DSCF4370_DSCF4371 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Aqueduto das Amoreiras and Fortifications by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre and fortifications by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic city centre by cinxxx, on Flickr

Elvas - Historic Fortifications by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice photos, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mourão* (Portuguese pronunciation: [mowˈɾɐ̃w]) is a municipality in the District of Évora in Portugal. The population in 2011 was 2,663, in an area of 278.63 km².

The municipality borders the municipality of Alandroal to the north, Spain to the west, Barrancos to the south-east, Moura to the south and Reguengos de Monsaraz to the east.

The town has the well-preserved Castle of Mourão.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz seen from Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Monsaraz seen from Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mourão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos as always :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈɛvuɾɐ]) is a city and a municipality in Portugal. The population in 2011 was 56,596, in an area of 1307.08 km². It is the seat of the Évora District and capital of the Alentejo region. The present Mayor is Carlos Pinto de Sá of the CDU coalition. The municipal holiday is 29 June.

Due to its well-preserved old town centre, still partially enclosed by medieval walls, and a large number of monuments dating from various historical periods, including a Roman Temple, Évora is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. It is also a member of the Most Ancient European Towns Network.

Évora is ranked number two in the Portuguese most livable cities survey of living conditions published yearly by Expresso. It was ranked first in a study concerning competitiveness of the 18 Portuguese district capitals, according to a 2006 study made by Minho University economic researchers.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora - Aqueduto da Água de Prata by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Praça Cunha by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Praça Cunha by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora - Alcarcova de Baixo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Beco da Espinhosa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

